# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Sondazh mbi zgjedhjet parlamentare në Shqipëri

## Albo

Duke qene se zgjedhjet parlamentare ne Shqiperi po afrojne, forumi shqiptar do te kryeje nje sondazh te hapur me anetaret e vete mbi zgjedhjet. Sondazhi do te qendroje i hapur deri me 3 korrik, diten qe mbahen zgjedhjet. Votimi eshte i hapur per te gjithe anetaret, pavaresisht nese do te votoni apo jo. Qellimi i sondazhit nuk eshte te nxjerri rezultatin final te votimit, por te mati mbeshtetjen qe gezojne te gjitha partite qe konkurrojne ne zgjedhje ne opinionin publik shqiptar, si brenda edhe jashte Shqiperise.

Secili anetar eshte i lire te hedhi nje vote per partine qe ai mbeshtet ose per opsionin e sondazhit qe perfaqeson me qarte qendrimin e tij mbi zgjedhjet. Lexojini me vemendje te gjitha opsionet e sondazhit, pastaj zgjidhni ate qe perfaqeson qendrimin tuaj. 

Ju bej te ditur qe ne sondazhe nuk ka debat. Secili prej anetareve hedh voten e tij dhe kushdo qe ka deshire mund te lere edhe nje mesazh si koment ndaj ketij sondazhi ku ai argumenton se pse votoi ashtu sic votoi. Argumentat qe jep secili mund te lexohen por nuk mund te komentohen pasi vota e secilit eshte e lire dhe personale.

Pyetja e sondazhit:

*Për cilën parti do të votoni(t) në zgjedhjet parlamentare të korrikut?*

Pasi te hidhni voten tuaj, mund te lini edhe nje argumentim te shkurter se perse votuat sic votuat. Keni te drejten e nje vote dhe nje argumenti ne kete sondazh.

Albo

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Edhe pse nuk mund te votoj kete vit pasi jam 17 vjec votova per Partine Demokratike.

Hajde me fitore ishalla.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Duke qene se te dyja partite kryesore ne vend si Socialiste edhe ajo Demokrate kane qene ne pozite...S'kemi pare ndonje hajer...kshu qe une do provoja LSI kete here...edhe pse Ilir Meta ka qene ne Pozite...
Deri tani s'kane bere ndonje gje madheshtore...Ishalla po bejne kushdo qe te fitoje...


Fredi

----------


## PINK

une do votoj per Partine Agrare.

----------


## Davius

Edhe pse nuk kam te drejte te votoj sepse nuk jam shtetas i Shqiperise, mendoje se ne keto zgjedhje do te fiton PD e Sali Berishes. Pse e them kete? E them sepse Nano qe shume kohe eshte ne pushtet dhe koha eshte per nje rifreskim ne politiken shqiptare dhe mendoje se populli i Shqiperise do "denon" ne nje fare menyre politiken e gabuar te Nanos dhe do te jep mundesi prap Berishes qe te udheheq vendin.

Dicka interesante do te jete edhe LSI-ja e Metes e cila sipas meje do te mer afro 20% te vendeve ne parlament, shume simpatizues te Nanos do te rrethojne opciononin qe ofron kjo parti e re, ky eshte edhe shkaku pse une mendoj qe Berisha do te fiton kete "lufte" nese mund ta quajme ashtu pra shkaku ndarja e elektoratit te PS-se ne ate PS dhe LSI...

Ndersa per partite tjera idene se kam se si qendrojne neper sondazhe pervev Ballit Kombetar qe jemi njohur me shume kur reaguan ato per NE sepse kur ishim ne Tirane ne ndeshjen e kombetares nuk na lejuan "kreret e vendit" te vendojme pelhuren tone me mbishkrimin "Ballistet", te cilet jane nje grup tifozesh nga Tetova, por nejse mos te dal nga tema por vetem tregova arsyen si jemi njohur me ta sepse ato reaguan me "larte" atehere dhe ne ndeshjen e dyte na u lejua te vendojme panone ne stadium...

Shpresojme ne nje fitore te Berishes dhe nje fund te Nanos qe ka deskriminuar token shqiptare me vite...

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Balli Kombëtar*

----------


## miki_al2001

DR Berisha kete rradhe do fitoje patjeter.Njerezit jane bindur se bene gabim qe e mohuan ne ate menyre ne 97.e pane qe fajtore ishte dikush tjeter.ndersa Berisha qendroi i forte dhe duroi deri ne fund te bindi njerezit se kush ne te vertete eshte.Eh shpesh bija ne debat me shume njerez gjate viteve 97 e humben llogjiken.Ndersa gjith ato para qe i humben i fituan po ne ate kohe kur doktori ishte ne pushtet.Ndryshimet me te medhaja pozitive ne familjet shqiptare jane bere gjate asaj kohe.Mendo njerezit mbushen shtepite qe kishin me tv,video,frigorifere,lavatrice dhe vetura gjate asaj kohe.me thoni se kush mundi te bej dicka pas 97 pervec atyre qe kishin biznese dhe qe i kishin hapur gjate kohes se pd.pra as biznes smund te hapje ne kohen  komunismit kapitalist.(pas 97)

----------


## niku-nyc

Partia Demokratike duhet me fitu ose perndryshe akoma do rrim jasht BE edhe per nja 50 vjet sepse korrupsioni i Nanos me PS po na le jasht sic e ka then dhe vet BEL "Korrupsioni"

----------


## GLENDI

Mos Harroni Qe Sali Berisha  Dhe Pd Ka Qene Nje Here Ne Pushtet Dhe Nuk Shtruan As 10 Km Rruge E Bene Tiranen Vendin E Kioskave Te Shkosh Tani Ne Tiran Sheh Nje Ndryshim Kolosal Une Personalishte Nuk Perkrah Asnje Parti Por Bej Krahasime Me Punen E Bere Dhe Gjendjen Qe E Kam Lene Shqiperin Ne Vitin 97

----------


## Dito

Bojkotimi eshte arsyeja me e mire mbi keta njerez qe na drejtojne.

Dito.

----------


## marcus1

Fatkeqsisht, më duhet të zgjedh midis Nanos the Berishes. Midis mafiozit dhe malesorit. Mendoj se më mirë është me një malesor se sa me një mafioz.

----------


## Veshtrusja

do te votoja per *Partine Demokratike*

----------


## [xeni]

Une do preferoja te mos votoja... Po ç'rendesi ka tek e fundit.. Ne zonen time, historikisht ka fitu PD-ja, edhe kesaj rradhe s'do ndryshoje tradita me shume mundesi... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zana e malit

Uroj te fitoje ajo parti ne Shqiperi,
qe nuk premton por vepron,
kush eshte ajo populli e di,
andaj iu sugjeroj votoni ate parti!

 :zana:  

P.S.

Populli i shkrete vota vec jep,
por nga to kurre s'fiton,
pervec fjaleve qe politika shpesh i premton,
dhe ne fund masandej i haron!

----------


## Hyllien

Nuk kam shpresa as tek PD as tek PS dhe jo me shume tek LSI. Per te balancuar ca votat ne familje dhe per te bere pak opozite (meqe prinderit tradicionalisht votojne per PS) mund te votoja per PD-ne...ose gjysem vote mund t'ja jepja Ilir Metes. Eshte ajo deshira e zakonshme (kur nuk ke mbetur i kenaqur) per tua dhene voten kujtdo tjeter veç atyre te meparshme.
Po nese pyetja do te ishte kush i fiton zgjedhjet, patjeter PD-ja them une, po ec e mbushja mendjen tim-eti  :ngerdheshje: . 
Kur njeriu deshiron diçka fillon dhe e beson si te vertete...

----------


## RTP

Shpresoj ne fitoren e z.Berishes.
Kete deshire ma ka vulos kur grumbulloi listen e
emrave me eminent !
Ky ishte potez shume me mend!Njeherit,
potez qe ka qene dashte ta duartrokasin te gjithe,pa dallim partije!

----------


## oiseau en vol

Student i dhjetorit '90, vota vetem per PD-ne, me malok apo fusharak ne krye. [/FONT]

----------


## ElMajico

Kandidat i pavarur...

Kta vjedhin me shume nga te dyja anet... :shkelje syri:

----------


## deshmuesi

Vota eshte e rendesishme dhe me pergjegjesi per cdo shqiptar sot. Bindjet e mija jane te djathta dhe si te tilla preferoj te fitoje e djathta.  Eshte e veshtire te gjesh nje force vepruese dhe konstruktive ne shqiperi, por qe te tregosh se cilet jane ujqerit dhe qente qe po e shqyejne Shqiperine sot eshte shume e lehte. Mos e jepni voten tuaj per keta palngprishes, te cilet dhe me gjakun e femijeve nuk ndjejne te ngopur. E di qe vota ime mbase nuk mund te ndryshoje gje, por ajo ruan karakterin dhe ndershmerine  time. Kush njeh kete fakt , ka njohur pergjejgeisne e tij qytetare qe ka para vetes, familjes, kombit dhe vatanit.

----------


## Dr Rieux

Vota ime ne parim eshte per Partine Demokratike. Them ne parim se ende nuk i kam pare kandidatet qe do ofrohen. Ndersa parimisht mendoj se PD-ja fiton per dy arsye themelore. 

PS-ja dhe njehsimi i saj vetjak, Fatos Nano, kane humbur cdo moral shtetari, kane treguar se jane mbrojtesit e korrupsionit dhe monopoleve, dhe nuk po paraqesin asnje zgjedhje per shqiptaret vec vitit 97. Shkurt, mjafton vetem parimi i perroit qe kthehet ne mocal ne rast se nuk rrjedh uji, per te me bindur per voten kunder PS-se. Nga ana tjeter, as LSI as LZHK-js nuk me ngjallin besimin e duhur per nje qeverisje te neserme.

Programet e deritanishme te PD-se mua me duken se jane ide fillestare qe mund te sherbeje per nje qeverisje te sukseshme drejt uljes se korrupsionit dhe rritjes se mireqenies. Por PD-sa si force politike dhe Berisha si udheheqes i saj i rri mbi koke nje pikepyetje shume e madhe: a do shmange gabimet dhe fajet e qeverisjes se pare? Levizjet e fundit politike te tij une kam deshiren te mendoj si garanci ndaj ketij rreziku.

----------

